# Excel Spreadsheet Compiler?



## domineaux

I'm looking for an excel spreadsheet compiler software.  I had one called  Baler XE that worked magic with Lotus spreadsheets for DOS. It compiled  spreadsheets into small run executable programs. All the formulas and the spreadsheet were concealed within the code.  This made the code tamperproof as well.

I do consulting work and spreadsheets are fine for techie types, but I constantly have clients that want to input and report data with a very simple page... but the spreadsheet might be 10 or 12 pages.  The large number of pages, linking and routing users through them is a difficult learning process for users.

Also, sad to say, after several years of not working with a particular customers spreadsheets I am at a memory loss.  I can't for the life of me figure out what I've done in many cases. 

Looking around I did find an Excel to Java thing, which would be fine for use on a webpage.  I'm thinking of a standalone executable type program I can build, put on a CD and send to them.  This way they could pop in the CD and run the program... very simple.

I found a program that compiles Excel, but the user would be required to have excel.  Excel is so inexpensive now that shouldn't be a problem, but the user still has to learn Excel and I'm thinking if it requires Excel it's basically just a better protection mechanism for the spreadsheet.

Further there appears to be a program call Excel translator, but the site has no pricing of the product.  That is a big indicator I can't afford it.  LOL

I'm a consultant to small mom & pop type businesses and there is no way I can justify a pricey, sophisticated software. 

Anyway, I couldn't think of a better place to inquire... so I sure hope some of you can give me some pointers, links or something.  I've done the day so far googling, and my results have not been good.

Thanks


----------



## TexasDan

domineaux, did you ever find this program? I need the same thing.


----------



## domineaux

Sorry to say it, but no.

Honestly, I can't understand why someone hasn't made one.  The old version I had was BALER XE for Lotus/DOS.  It was awesome.  I could create very complex spreadsheets, compile them into a run executable application. 

The little programs created were small, needed no installation. At that time I put some extremely complex little applications onto floppy disk.
The users would access them by the name, i.e., breakeven.exe.

This way neophytes and very poorly educated people run the little programs easily.  All the compliled code was not decompilable.  In other words it would have taken some kind of world class code guru to ever hack the little programs.  Mostly, no need to worry about anyone making the effort to hack such a small application program.

As a finanical consultant I could put together a package of little(spreadsheet) programs for different people run use within a company.  I had all kinds of small programs for use by warehouse men, delivery drivers, controllers, sales people, etc.  I mean it was great.  The programs were all special use.  No access to workstations or links to the server, or P2P arrangements were required.

If the user has a laptop or an old standalone computer the little programs worked. 

Today, these little programs could really be powerful.  Back then we were running 128K memory.  Think about it.  You could build a monstrous database application with Excel, and compile it into one of these small progams.  You could put all kinds of proprietary information within the spreadsheet, i.e., a complete telephone and contact directory of customers.  The list wouldn't be updated, except with a new copy of the little compiled program. 

Anyway.. sad to say.  I quit looking.  I have put up a similar posting before on this site, but no responses.


----------



## TexasDan

I've spent some time today looking on the net. Found a couple of compilers that might work. XCEL compiler 1.9.3 is one of them. the other is exceltranslator. The later I got a quote on for $4900. But it has a free 14 day trial. I'm going to try it out this week. The other not sure if it will work but it was free.


----------



## domineaux

TexasDan said:


> I've spent some time today looking on the net. Found a couple of compilers that might work. XCEL compiler 1.9.3 is one of them. the other is exceltranslator. The later I got a quote on for $4900. But it has a free 14 day trial. I'm going to try it out this week. The other not sure if it will work but it was free.


 
I thought about the old DOS days when you mentioned the 4900.00 above.  I remember buying some of the expensive software and it was buggy.  The way around it was to buy the support package and it was close to highway robbery.

In fact, I was using main frame computers at work and the stuff we bought was buggier than the retail software I bought.  It was all about paying for the support and maintenance packages.

Ross Perot would actually put teams of people into your company full time. You got to pay him (EDS) of course. EDS had an accounting package using business basic, what a hoot.  They basically built it on the fly within your business. It was awful, and the only way they kept it working was to inject a team of people into your business.  

------------------------------------

One noteworthy comment for your trivia archive.  Ross Perot sold EDS to General Motors.  Ross indicated that GM was run by educated embeciles, and common sense was outside of their arrongant understanding.

So, I think the US government putting money into the Auto industry without mandates and changes at the top... big mistake. Ole Ross has always been very competent at calling a spade a spade.

Good luck, but I wouldn't waste 4900.00 on that software.  I'd just use the one that requires Excel to be installed on the users computer. I imagine it is just reading the macros from the software and the data and operators from Excel. 

Good luck


----------



## TexasDan

I tried on  of the trial versions last night. It worked in the since that you can't see the programs and it did make it a exe program. You can save the data but it only saves it as a exe extension and made the program 3 times as big. It still looks and acts like excel. Only think is I can do the same thing with protection and passwords. I can't make it a exe extension though. 

As this program will be distrubuted on one of our products I'll probably have it converted to VBA or C++ in the long run anyway. It sure would be nice though if I could get it to compile into a program that made it look like a stand alone program.

Your right about Ross. Very smart man. He should be running GM and the rest. We'd have tanks that got great gas mileage and could still whip anybodys ***.


----------



## RoryA

You might want to have a look at this site. I've heard some good reports of it, and it's free. No personal experience though.


----------



## Kurt

Hello Domineaux and all,

You wrote:



		Code:
__


One noteworthy comment for your trivia archive. Ross Perot sold EDS to General Motors. Ross indicated that GM was run by educated embeciles, and common sense was outside of their arrongant understanding.

So, I think the US government putting money into the Auto industry without mandates and changes at the top... big mistake. Ole Ross has always been very competent at calling a spade a spade.

Good luck, but I wouldn't waste 4900.00 on that software. I'd just use the one that requires Excel to be installed on the users computer. I imagine it is just reading the macros from the software and the data and operators from Excel.


I totally agree with you on this one.  Same old people same old mistakes.  I saw the same thing with Lucent in New Jersey in 2000 when the idiots hired the same ole AT&T managers!  What a major, major mistake!

I am sure everyone who used DOS remembers Quattro Pro.  It could crunch numbers fast and it did have its day in the sun.  I am wondering if there might be a similar compiler out there based on those algorithims for Excel?

Any thoughts?

Kurt


----------



## Kurt

Here's another interesting find:

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Business/MS_Office_Add-ins/DoneEx_XCell_Compiler.html

This is shareware and it is only $49!

http://www.download3k.com/Business-...e/Download-Bizpep-PL-Compiler-MYOB-Excel.html

$33 for this one.

This one appears rather interesting it has a dongle to protect your intellectual property on a spreadsheet and is a compiler:

http://www.keylok.com/downloads/KEYLOK_Donex_info.pdf?src=keydon3

If anyone tests these I would like to know your feedback.

Kurt


----------



## Rich_T

DoneEX hides spreadsheet formulas elsewhere (happens to be an exe) but you're still running the spreadsheet in Excel. It does not appear to do anything with VBA, and it still uses Excel at runtime.

Most of the products mentioned are about hiding formulas, but not recreating the look and feel of Excel in a separate executable as Baler did.

Calc4Web (full disclosure: we develped this product) will get you partway to Balerville: the logic of the sheets, and VBA calculations (though not macros) can be converted to C++ dlls,which can then be called from say a VB GUI. A simple VB gui is also created which just creates a simple form which prompts for inputs and displays a result, which is not the look and feel of the spreadsheet, but functional for calculations. A full fledged app with graphics and buttons would require hand coding for the UI but you'd save time because the dll with all the calculation logic would be done, so at least you're saved half the work.


----------



## domineaux

I'm looking for an excel spreadsheet compiler software.  I had one called  Baler XE that worked magic with Lotus spreadsheets for DOS. It compiled  spreadsheets into small run executable programs. All the formulas and the spreadsheet were concealed within the code.  This made the code tamperproof as well.

I do consulting work and spreadsheets are fine for techie types, but I constantly have clients that want to input and report data with a very simple page... but the spreadsheet might be 10 or 12 pages.  The large number of pages, linking and routing users through them is a difficult learning process for users.

Also, sad to say, after several years of not working with a particular customers spreadsheets I am at a memory loss.  I can't for the life of me figure out what I've done in many cases. 

Looking around I did find an Excel to Java thing, which would be fine for use on a webpage.  I'm thinking of a standalone executable type program I can build, put on a CD and send to them.  This way they could pop in the CD and run the program... very simple.

I found a program that compiles Excel, but the user would be required to have excel.  Excel is so inexpensive now that shouldn't be a problem, but the user still has to learn Excel and I'm thinking if it requires Excel it's basically just a better protection mechanism for the spreadsheet.

Further there appears to be a program call Excel translator, but the site has no pricing of the product.  That is a big indicator I can't afford it.  LOL

I'm a consultant to small mom & pop type businesses and there is no way I can justify a pricey, sophisticated software. 

Anyway, I couldn't think of a better place to inquire... so I sure hope some of you can give me some pointers, links or something.  I've done the day so far googling, and my results have not been good.

Thanks


----------



## DAB21

domineaux and Guys,

I too have been the Baler route and found it fantastic in DOS version. I followed it to Visual Baler and had some success, but found I had to use Lotus 123 ver.5 for windows for optimum results. 

Now I do not have the time to be the computer guy, I need to be composing the applications on Excel. My application when printed-out completely is about 35 pages. I have been working on it since '82.

If anybody can locate a program that will compile an Excel template into a stand-alone sellable program PLEASE LET ME KNOW. I will pay money for it, and probably for someone to manage the porcess for me. That would be Ideal.

Does anyone know of any company who routinely builds programs from spreadsheets using Windows-friendly "back" programs?

Thanks for anyone's help.

David


----------



## SunCam

I am not very happy with XCell.

The list price for the pro version is $249 and there is no mention that it is only a license for 1-year. Buried in the lengthy text of the license agreement is the statement that there is a annual renewal fee. 
  <o> </o>
  The "ANNOYING TRIAL NAG" is an offensive pop-up and it cannot be switched off. If you want to offer your customers a free trial version of your product they will have to endure a pop-up that takes control of their computer every 7-minutes and there is a count-down timer that prevents them from closing the "ANNOYING TRIAL NAG" pop-up for 10-seconds. We tried it in a focus group and our customers were furious about it.
  <o> </o>
  The activation of the full license version of their software (and any that you produce using their software) is done manually. The customer must find the computer ID and email it. They then have to wait for up to 48 hours to receive the registration key by return email. I only had to wait for 2-hours for the key to unlock XCell but that is a long time in this world of automation. As a user of the software it means that I have to have a person on duty 24/7 to issue registration keys if I don't want customers to suffer the long delays.
  <o> </o>
  The software package gives me control over the wording of the expiration warning and the "ANNOYING TRIAL NAG" message but nothing else. There are several screens that the customer sees where they are told to “contact your vendor” or “Trial version of application has been expired”. I would like to write my own text for those messages but there is no way to do that. There is a button on several messages that says “Mail to author”. I cannot change the message on the button or in the email that the button generates.
  <o> </o>
  The documentation is written in a kind of pigeon English that is sometimes difficult to understand. 
  <o> </o>
  The product needs more flexibility for users but the company is defensive about the software and not open to making any changes. When I voiced my opinion about the limitations of the product I got this response:
  <o> </o>
  “Your complaints seem far-fetched because the realization of features you complained about (as the removing of annoying window from Trial/Demo feature) leads to fatal destroying of the product tasks and goals.”
  <o> </o>
  The software business is about more than just writing code. Software needs to be adaptable to customer needs and I have found that Xcell is not.
  <o> </o>


----------



## domineaux

I always perk up when I get a notification someone has posted to this old thread.

It is just world-class amazing to me that someone hasn't created a Baler for Excel.

The price range should probably be several hundred dollars and have at least these features of the old BalerXE.

There are just too many instances within a business where you cannot use a full out program like Excel. Computer literacy is still not up to any level of competency we all might have expected.

The program should require full knowledge of a spreadsheet program like excel to develop applications, but the application itself should have very minimalized programming. Creating dlls and such is too much for this type of application.

The application is not for programmers. A programmer would just program with a database type development package in lieu of a spreadsheet compiler, but too much of the data would be static. 

It is the enormous flexibility to use dynamic manipulated data very efficiently that makes a spreadsheet compiler worthwhile.  The finished program would have a simple gui interface and reporting.


----------



## SunCam

Could not agree more.


----------



## Dsewardj

I am confused about this thread.  What exactly is a Spreadsheet Compiler, and what does it do?


----------



## SunCam

The discussion started with a nifty old program called Bailer that was used with Lotus 123. You would create a Lotus 123 spreadsheet model and use Bailer to compile it into a freestanding .exe file. You could send the .exe file to someone with no knowledge of spreadsheets and no copy of 123 and they could open it and plug entries into the unprotected cells to crunch numbers using your original formulas and sheet structure. They could not see your formulas or change anything about the functioning of your spreadsheet. 

Xcell is a modern substitute for Bailer that sits on top of Excel instead of 123. It has the potential to be a big improvement over Bailer because it adds some commercial features like copy protection and free trial versions that would allow you to sell your Excel models but it has some terrible flaws that make it unusable (see my previous post). Also, unlike Bailer, the end user must have Excel running on their computer to in order to open the XCell files.

Too bad, so sad, Bailer is gone and XCell can't get the job done.


----------



## smartsource

Lockxls works well and has an expansive feature set. http://lockxls.com 
XLtoEXE is free and available at: http://cpap.com.br/orlando/XLtoEXEMore.asp?IdC=Help 

Both are workbook compilers but still require excel.


----------



## SunCam

Thanks for the suggestions smartsource. 

LockXLS looks VERY promising. They seem to have the exact opposite business attitude of Donex. They are actually eager to hear suggestions and actually make the promise to incorporate any suggested changes in the very next release. What a difference!


----------



## smartsource

SunCam said:


> Thanks for the suggestions smartsource.
> 
> LockXLS looks VERY promising. They seem to have the exact opposite business attitude of Donex. They are actually eager to hear suggestions and actually make the promise to incorporate any suggested changes in the very next release. What a difference!



Good to hear... LockXLS support has been outstanding.  
Well documented change logs and their price seems fair for a commercial product.  The XLtoEXE has some unique features and is worth taking a look at too.


----------



## SimonT12

Hi Domineau and all on this thread

I was a Baler XE and then Visual Baler user until Baler Software Corporation of Rolling Meadows, IL discontinued business. It was unique in that I could create engineering and financial applications in Lotus and then compile them into totally secure, standalone EXE applications. I could shed the spreadsheet appearance, have my own splash screen, limit user navigation and control the number of menu items that appeared to the user. It was a 16 bit application that had a Windows 98 appearance to the tabs but it did offer 3D functionality as I recall.
It worked under Windows 2000 as I last recall but I have not tried it under XP. Were it to work, it would still have the Win 98 feel to the menuing.

A Chicago-based businessman bought up the rights to the application but sold it as a cash cow I believe. They did nothing to invest in nor advance the application. I might even have the name of the guy somewhere, if someone has an interest in buying the rights and developing it.

There is simply nothing available today that performs as did Baler. It was way ahead of its time. I have seen so many applications that enable one to compile a spreadsheet but losing that spreadsheet feel is not available as far as I know. All these software applications still require the presence of Excel in order to function which is annoying. (Does anyone know if I were to develop an application that uses Excel, would I need to pay MicroSoft royalties should I sell my application?)

I have found a possible complement but not replacement. Spreadsheet converter at this link.. http://www.spreadsheetconverter.com/l_java.htm?gclid=CP-bx_qf2p8CFQ7FsgodDjjSHA

It will convert the spreadsheet to Java and this could be embedded in an HTML page which I could then compile into a self executable using for example, Webcompiler 3 (I have been using this software for quite a few years). They are at this link.. http://www.x2net.com/webcompiler/index.htm. I plan to test out Spreadsheetconverter shortly and can post results to this thread.


----------



## domineaux

I'm looking for an excel spreadsheet compiler software.  I had one called  Baler XE that worked magic with Lotus spreadsheets for DOS. It compiled  spreadsheets into small run executable programs. All the formulas and the spreadsheet were concealed within the code.  This made the code tamperproof as well.

I do consulting work and spreadsheets are fine for techie types, but I constantly have clients that want to input and report data with a very simple page... but the spreadsheet might be 10 or 12 pages.  The large number of pages, linking and routing users through them is a difficult learning process for users.

Also, sad to say, after several years of not working with a particular customers spreadsheets I am at a memory loss.  I can't for the life of me figure out what I've done in many cases. 

Looking around I did find an Excel to Java thing, which would be fine for use on a webpage.  I'm thinking of a standalone executable type program I can build, put on a CD and send to them.  This way they could pop in the CD and run the program... very simple.

I found a program that compiles Excel, but the user would be required to have excel.  Excel is so inexpensive now that shouldn't be a problem, but the user still has to learn Excel and I'm thinking if it requires Excel it's basically just a better protection mechanism for the spreadsheet.

Further there appears to be a program call Excel translator, but the site has no pricing of the product.  That is a big indicator I can't afford it.  LOL

I'm a consultant to small mom & pop type businesses and there is no way I can justify a pricey, sophisticated software. 

Anyway, I couldn't think of a better place to inquire... so I sure hope some of you can give me some pointers, links or something.  I've done the day so far googling, and my results have not been good.

Thanks


----------



## Kurt

Hello Simon,

Thanks for the info.  How hard is it to set up a Excel Web Part using Sharepoint?

I may start a separate thread for this, but I will investigate this also.  I am producing a spreadsheet that we will need to enable on the web.

Many thanks and have a great weekend!

Kurt


----------



## kbwatson

This one is better than baler>>>

www.exceltranslator.com/


----------



## bananashark

I have found out this webpage which seems to explain a lot about the use of compilers.. From personal experience I would agree with what they are saying!

http://www.datasafexl.com/excel_compilers.htm


----------



## Kurt

Hello Banashark,

Thanks for the info.  It is amazing to me how many people have stumbled onto this old post.

If it helps someone solve a problem or give them better information, then that makes it all worthwhile!

Have a good one!

Kurt


----------



## barry.winwood

Hey guys,

Old thread, but surprisingly still relevant. Has anyone tried [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]URS Translator™ for Excel ([/FONT]www.exceltranslator.com/)? I've contacted there support to try and get a hold of the trial myself, but in the meantime wanted to check with you guys if I was wasting my time?

Thanks!


----------



## RoryA

Not heard of it before but they don't seem keen to tell you how much it will cost!


----------



## Bintang

I have recently tried out the trial version of *Calc4Web* which turns spreadsheets into xll and dll. However, I was more interested in its claimed ability to compile VBA. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
I could not get the trial version to compile code that contained anything more complicated than simple arithmetic - despite claims to the contrary by the developers. Thinking it might just be a limitation of the trial version I contacted their support who asked me to send them a sample of VBA code that I could not get compiled. I did just that but that's where the interest and help stopped. <o></o>
Eventually though I received this email:
<o></o>
“Hi. Last week you tried out Calc4Web, Savvysoft's groundbreaking product that converts Excel spreadsheets to C++, and then compiles it into DLLs, XLL addins and Web Services. This makes your spreadsheets portable to any other platform (including the Web), and at the same time makes your spreadsheets safer, and more secure. <o></o>
<o></o>
Calc4Web is the single most valuable tool you can use with Microsoft Excel.<o></o>
So the question is: Why haven't you bought it yet?”
<o></o>
I replied as follows:
<o></o>
“The answer is: I could not get the trial version to compile VBA that is any more complicated than simple arithmetic. If the reason for this is purely a limitation of the trial version I would like to know. On that basis I might be prepared to buy Calc4Web, make further tests of the VBA compilation using the full version and if it still doesn't work as promised get my money back within 30 days.<o></o>
<o></o>
But how good is the 30-day money back guarantee?<o></o>
<o></o>
..... requested I send him some sample VBA code that would not compile.<o></o>
I did that on 27 September but I am still waiting for feedback.<o></o>
In the absence of any feedback I have to conclude that even the full version of Calc4Web will not compile my VBA code (which is not very complicated).<o></o>
<o></o>
I have another suggestion: Give me a second trial of Calc4Web but this time send me some actual examples of VBA code that do compile.”<o></o>
<o></o>
So far no reply to my email. Calc4Web is so expensive that even with a 30-day ‘money back guarantee’ it seems risky to buy the product before obtaining some better assurance that it will perform as promised.<o></o>
<o></o>
So if anyone is an actual user of Calc4Web and can tell me about its VBA conversion capabilities I would very much like to hear from you.<o></o>


----------



## Bintang

barry.winwood said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Old thread, but surprisingly still relevant. Has anyone tried [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]URS Translator™ for Excel ([/FONT]www.exceltranslator.com/)? I've contacted there support to try and get a hold of the trial myself, but in the meantime wanted to check with you guys if I was wasting my time?
> 
> Thanks!


I tried this last month. After installation I could not get it to work at all on my PC. Support was responsive and suggested several fixes but none of them worked. After wasting a lot of time I eventually just gave up.


----------



## Bintang

smartsource said:


> Good to hear... LockXLS support has been outstanding.
> Well documented change logs and their price seems fair for a commercial product. The XLtoEXE has some unique features and is worth taking a look at too.


 
I can also vouch for the excellent customer service of LockXLS and the product does exactly what I expected. After a few hours of testing it I wasted no time in placing an order. The best thing about it for me is that it handles linked workbooks. None of the other products I have tried (eg DoneEx, Calc4web) can do that.


----------



## Casperando

I have been looking for some workbook copy protection software and found many good words that were said here about LockXLS.


  I was about to purchase this software, but then I have stumbled on this thread  http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=232464


  WhiteHatXL declares that he can recover an original workbook from any solution protected by LockXLS. I thought this was a bad joke and have sent to him a test workbook protected with LockXLS, and guess what?!, I’ve got my original workbook back! *No protection at all!!*, only my .xlsm file, and everything is available, as formulas, as vba code!



> I can also vouch for the excellent customer service of LockXLS and the product does exactly what I expected.


  Just curious, how can the excellent customer service help when you find your original workbook on “rapidshare” or “pirate bay”?


----------



## domineaux

I'm looking for an excel spreadsheet compiler software.  I had one called  Baler XE that worked magic with Lotus spreadsheets for DOS. It compiled  spreadsheets into small run executable programs. All the formulas and the spreadsheet were concealed within the code.  This made the code tamperproof as well.

I do consulting work and spreadsheets are fine for techie types, but I constantly have clients that want to input and report data with a very simple page... but the spreadsheet might be 10 or 12 pages.  The large number of pages, linking and routing users through them is a difficult learning process for users.

Also, sad to say, after several years of not working with a particular customers spreadsheets I am at a memory loss.  I can't for the life of me figure out what I've done in many cases. 

Looking around I did find an Excel to Java thing, which would be fine for use on a webpage.  I'm thinking of a standalone executable type program I can build, put on a CD and send to them.  This way they could pop in the CD and run the program... very simple.

I found a program that compiles Excel, but the user would be required to have excel.  Excel is so inexpensive now that shouldn't be a problem, but the user still has to learn Excel and I'm thinking if it requires Excel it's basically just a better protection mechanism for the spreadsheet.

Further there appears to be a program call Excel translator, but the site has no pricing of the product.  That is a big indicator I can't afford it.  LOL

I'm a consultant to small mom & pop type businesses and there is no way I can justify a pricey, sophisticated software. 

Anyway, I couldn't think of a better place to inquire... so I sure hope some of you can give me some pointers, links or something.  I've done the day so far googling, and my results have not been good.

Thanks


----------



## diddi

ive used DoneEx and it was capable of doing what i wanted.  there are two versions available, one with and the other without hardware locking.  i got the cheap one and wrote my own hardware lock in a few lines.


----------



## domineaux

I'm still following this old thread.  It does look like some devs are getting close, but nothing firm. 

Baler was a standalone executable and all code was unreadable, couldn't be decompiled and couldn't be cracked or unlocked.     

The interface was that of an application, not a speadsheet.  Yes, you could view certain parts as spreadsheet.  However, you programmed the choice yourself.

We need something like a Baler spreadsheet compiler package to put some sanity into the complexity we are all working with daily.  I wonder how many of you are like me.  I have to work with dumbed down American workers  with the technology I provide.  Most of these people hold degress from well known universities. 

Our education system has totally failed the youth of America.  The young people I have to work with are totally amazed that some old bird like me knows such much.

Sadly, our young people get nothing from their embecile educators in a completely broken system.  We need tools to make complicated things simple for the current competency levels of people, and that's a fact.


----------



## RoryA

You may or may not be correct about education standards, but I trust you can see the irony of misspelling a rant about them.


----------



## Kurt

Wow keep the responses coming.

I always learn on here.

It amazes me that posts are still coming up on this question after so much time.

Have a great weekend everyone!

Keep on Excelling!


----------



## domineaux

rorya said:


> You may or may not be correct about education standards, but I trust you can see the irony of misspelling a rant about them.


 
I do make spelling errors, but usually they are typo errors that I just don't go back and correct. I realize there are some spelling errors in the commented posting. I'm just not going to spell check, review and review twice for a simple forum posting.

You made one great example --->

Mark Twain said, "I don't give a **** for a man that can only spell a word one way.

<DT class=quote><DT class=quote>I recall recently reading a sophomore college student's essay for a creative writing course. Interestingly, the professor had every little language and spelling error marked. The paper was downgraded because of the "extremely important" errors. The sad part is... the content of a creative writing topic was negated.<DT class=quote><DT class=quote>I read the paper, and the content was creative and well developed. <DT class=quote><DT class=quote>To my way of thinking, Mark Twain was correct. It's about communication, not demeaing criticism of every little language error.<DT class=quote><DT class=quote>Too long students have been made to believe grammatical and spelling incorrectness deserves contempt from the reader. This is how people are being taught in the schools and universities. You see it all the time on forums... many people don't make postings, because of their language skills. How many times have I read some respondent reply, "you can't spell, you don't know how to make a proper sentence,etc." 
I try to spell correctly, I watch my commas, etc. Yet, I really don't give a twit as long as I've explained well enough for readers to understand me.




<DT class=quote><DT class=quote><DT class=quote>
</DT>


----------



## CaliKidd

diddi said:


> ive used DoneEx and it was capable of doing what i wanted. there are two versions available, one with and the other without hardware locking. i got the cheap one and wrote my own hardware lock in a few lines.


 
Diddi, can you kindly share the hardware lock code you've written and a short summary of how it works?  Also,  did you use VBA code or compile it in another language?


----------



## shg

Code:
__


? DriveSerialNumber("C")

returns the serial number of the C drive.


		Code:
__


Function DriveSerialNumber(sDriveSpec As String) As Long
    ' Returns the serial number of the specified drive
    ' sDriveSpec argument can be
    '   o   a drive letter with optional colon and path separator ("C", "C:", "C:\")
    '   o   a network share specification ("[URL="file://\\computer2\share1"]\\computer2\share1[/URL]")
    ' Returns 0 if not found
 
    On Error Resume Next
    DriveSerialNumber = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject").GetDrive(sDriveSpec).SerialNumber
End Function

 
You can encrypt that number and see if it matches, for example, a named constant in the workbook.


----------



## CaliKidd

OK, thanks, I totally understand the Function code.  I don't mean to show my ignorance, but I don't understand this:


		Code:
__


? DriveSerialNumber("C")

I typed it into VBA amd it was converted to:


		Code:
__


Print DriveSerialNumber("C")

But when I executed the code, a VBA error resulted.  What does the '?' stand for and what am I doing wrong?


----------



## shg

It's what you'd enter in the Immediate window for instant gratification.


----------



## CaliKidd

OK, got it.  i don't really use that Immediate Window as much as I probably should.


----------



## domineaux

I'm looking for an excel spreadsheet compiler software.  I had one called  Baler XE that worked magic with Lotus spreadsheets for DOS. It compiled  spreadsheets into small run executable programs. All the formulas and the spreadsheet were concealed within the code.  This made the code tamperproof as well.

I do consulting work and spreadsheets are fine for techie types, but I constantly have clients that want to input and report data with a very simple page... but the spreadsheet might be 10 or 12 pages.  The large number of pages, linking and routing users through them is a difficult learning process for users.

Also, sad to say, after several years of not working with a particular customers spreadsheets I am at a memory loss.  I can't for the life of me figure out what I've done in many cases. 

Looking around I did find an Excel to Java thing, which would be fine for use on a webpage.  I'm thinking of a standalone executable type program I can build, put on a CD and send to them.  This way they could pop in the CD and run the program... very simple.

I found a program that compiles Excel, but the user would be required to have excel.  Excel is so inexpensive now that shouldn't be a problem, but the user still has to learn Excel and I'm thinking if it requires Excel it's basically just a better protection mechanism for the spreadsheet.

Further there appears to be a program call Excel translator, but the site has no pricing of the product.  That is a big indicator I can't afford it.  LOL

I'm a consultant to small mom & pop type businesses and there is no way I can justify a pricey, sophisticated software. 

Anyway, I couldn't think of a better place to inquire... so I sure hope some of you can give me some pointers, links or something.  I've done the day so far googling, and my results have not been good.

Thanks


----------



## Toonies

Hi found this that may be helpful?

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=372936&highlight=compiler

Cheers 

Toonies


----------



## Toonies

Heres another

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/carlosag/archive/2005/08/27/whyiwroteexcelxmlwriter.aspx

cheers 

Toonies


----------



## Toonies

Another one

http://www.byedesign.co.uk/


----------



## Casperando

Another one:
http://sites.google.com/site/whitehatxl/


----------



## AlexM

Casperando or Jasperando (as on other websites), I've looked through your posts on different websites - all of them are anti-LockXLS. You looks like a "virtual" person used to post SPAM on the forums.

LockXLS fixed all security issues, so if you are a "real" person you can use the product - it is much more better then similar software on the market. It is proven by amount of competitors' posts about LockXLS on the different download sites. If you have any questions - you are welcome.


----------



## Rasm

I realize this is an old thread - but a very interesting one - It seems there is still no real "product" to protect your code - both from an intellectual property rights POW as well as copy protection POW - I would be interested to hear if anybody has new info.

http://www.datasafexl.com/protect-vba-code.htm - any comments on this one


----------



## diddi

i see that someone asked about hardware locking code i mentioned...  is it still of interest?  if so i can dig it up from the old project i used it in.


----------



## CaliKidd

Yes, I would be interested. Thanks for offering to dig it up.


----------



## jamieboss

Hey everyone!

This certainly seems to be an issue that has created some interest. Seems to be a valuable problem to solve that nobody has quite cracked yet. I thought I would give my perspective since I've been trying to secure an Excel workbook that my the operations of our small business are based on (www.bar-i.com in case you're interested. We provide liquor inventory services to bars). 

Background: I used to work in banking and so am pretty proficient in excel and self taught in VBA. Two years ago I joined a friend in his start-up business and we now have a successful small business which is based upon an excel application which allows us to provide inventory services to bars and restaurants. As we grow we need to allow employees to use the excel application but are concerned they can simply steal the application from us. 

After some research, I purchased XL Safe Pro which is an excel add-in from a company called DatasafeXL. The cost of the full license was $300. 

Implementation: Generally the product seems well designed and is a useful tool. The problem I have is that I'm having significant trouble making the add-in work correctly with my particular spreadsheet since it's so large and complex (the workbook I'm trying to protect is 7MB when blank and 9MB when 'loaded' with data. It is basically half of the application and has to be loaded with data from a 'source' workbook and then is used as an engine for the different workbook that performs the reporting function). I have had a lot of back and forth with via email with the support team but after various suggestions and fixes, I am unable to resolve two remaining issues. Initially the support was helpful but after perhaps 10 contacts with them their answer is now 'these questions are outwith the scope of our support'. I am currently trying to have them answer my questions or pay them to help me solve the issues via a webmeeting. 

Summary: XL Safe Pro seems like a good product but is difficult to implement on very complex spreadsheets. At this point the support doesn't exactly seem 'unlimited' as the site suggests. I will make a further post to describe what outcome I come to but at the moment I seem to be joining the chorus that agrees there is no ideal solution to securing your excel spreadsheets. 

Jamie


----------



## CaliKidd

Jamie,

Thanks for sharing your experience.  Could you elaborate on what specific types of problems you are experiencing and where XL Safe Pro is falling short?

The reason I am asking is because I, too, am working on a large, complex workbook/app that I will want to secure when completed.  Your post alludes to the fact that XL Safe Pro isn't working correctly, but what exactly does that mean?  Is it working at all?  If so, what is it NOT doing that it should be?  You also mention the size of your workbook may be a contributing factor.  Why?  I'm stumped as to why the size of the file would be a factor.  Or is it the complexity of your workbook?  Again, I'm curious as to what IS working correctly and what IS NOT.  What is XL Safe Pro able to handle and not handle?

Finally, after dropping $300 on the license, if XL Safe Pro isn't doing what it is supposed to, will they refund you?  Customer service and warranty is an important purchasing factor for me.

Please keep us posted so others may learn from your experiences and I hope you're able to find a solution.


----------



## domineaux

I'm looking for an excel spreadsheet compiler software.  I had one called  Baler XE that worked magic with Lotus spreadsheets for DOS. It compiled  spreadsheets into small run executable programs. All the formulas and the spreadsheet were concealed within the code.  This made the code tamperproof as well.

I do consulting work and spreadsheets are fine for techie types, but I constantly have clients that want to input and report data with a very simple page... but the spreadsheet might be 10 or 12 pages.  The large number of pages, linking and routing users through them is a difficult learning process for users.

Also, sad to say, after several years of not working with a particular customers spreadsheets I am at a memory loss.  I can't for the life of me figure out what I've done in many cases. 

Looking around I did find an Excel to Java thing, which would be fine for use on a webpage.  I'm thinking of a standalone executable type program I can build, put on a CD and send to them.  This way they could pop in the CD and run the program... very simple.

I found a program that compiles Excel, but the user would be required to have excel.  Excel is so inexpensive now that shouldn't be a problem, but the user still has to learn Excel and I'm thinking if it requires Excel it's basically just a better protection mechanism for the spreadsheet.

Further there appears to be a program call Excel translator, but the site has no pricing of the product.  That is a big indicator I can't afford it.  LOL

I'm a consultant to small mom & pop type businesses and there is no way I can justify a pricey, sophisticated software. 

Anyway, I couldn't think of a better place to inquire... so I sure hope some of you can give me some pointers, links or something.  I've done the day so far googling, and my results have not been good.

Thanks


----------



## jamieboss

Hey Calikid, 

Pleased to make the the acquaintance of someone who's trying to solve a similar problem! 

Here is some more detail on the problems I've experienced: 

Solved issues: 
1. Xl Safe Pro limits some of the functions of excel in order for it to work. I therefore had to make some significant changes to the VBA code I wrote which performs 'loading' functions etc. Specifically you cannot change the worksheet structure of a protected sheet. Previously I had a number of worksheets which were hidden within the workbook. The macros used to unhide these sheets and load them. I resolved this issue simply by making all worksheets visible and hope to rely on the add-in to ensure they are not changed by the user. 

2. Not allowed to 'save as'. Another problem I had was the need to save the workbook 'save as' for purposes of version control. 'Save as' is another function which is limited by the add-in. I solved this problem by writing code which would allow the user to run a macro which performed a 'save as' operation and this worked. 

3. Cannot run macros unless they have keyboard shortcuts. Some of the macros used in my workbook didn't initially have keyboard shortcuts to run them and users would simply select the macro they wanted to run from the run macro window. This was easy to fix as I simply recorded keyboard shortcuts for every macro I need to run. 

Unresolved issues: 

4. Unexpected protection of cells: Per the XL Safe documentation, I am using the workbook using the 'manual protection' mode which should allow me to select the protection settings for individual cells. I have a problem however in one worksheet where the cells unexpectedly become protected after a copy/ paste operation which loads the workbook with data. Thus far I have not received any helpful suggestions from email support. This morning I changed the code that is performing the copy/ paste operation to paste special values. This has solved the problem of the cells becoming protected unexpectedly but seems to have created changed other functions in the spreadsheet (I haven't fully understood this yet). 

5. Cannot share the workbook: Thus far I have been focusing on making the workbook function as desired on my own computer (which has the Xl Safe license). Last week when I tried to share the protected workbook with a colleague, it crashed excel everytime he tried to open it (we are both on excel 2003). Obviously I can't provide the authorization code for the workbook  when he can't even open the thing!

That's where I'm at with this. I'll be sure to post any significant developments. 

Jamie


----------



## CaliKidd

Jamie,

Thanks for the detailed follow-up. I'm responding fairly late in the evening, so I'll have to keep this fairly brief, but I did want to share some thoughts.

First, it sounds like some of your solutions are really more accommodations for limitations of XL Safe Pro. I'm not sure how they can call it an add-in when it takes away some of Excel's native functions. Kind of an oxymoron! For example, the first issue (sounds like the inability to unhide a hidden spreadsheet) is problematic for me because I routinely rely on hiding and unhiding spreadsheets in my workbook. Making them visible isn't a viable option because, well, I don't want them visible (for security reasons)! 

I'm not quite as far along as you in that I haven't actually chosen a product yet to secure my workbook. I'm still finalizing some things, but the day is coming soon when I will need some sort of a security solution. I will not be a happy camper if some of my hard work code doesn't work or I have to rework my code in order to make the plug-in happy. So, thank you - your product review is very helpful in helping me get a real-life experience because we all know their marketing hype makes their products sound like they're simply amazing in every regard.

Excel is a great program and I am trying to take full advantage of its features. If the plug-in invalidates or prevents some features from being used, then it's really not a very good solution.

Please keep me informed as to any news. When I get to selecting and testing a product, I will do the same.


----------



## DAB21

_


domineaux said:



			I'm still following this old thread.  It does look like some devs are getting close, but nothing firm. 

Baler was a standalone executable and all code was unreadable, couldn't be decompiled and couldn't be cracked or unlocked.     

*The interface was that of an application, not a speadsheet.  Yes, you could view certain parts as spreadsheet.  However, you programmed the choice yourself.
*
We need something like a Baler spreadsheet compiler package to put some sanity into the complexity we are all working with daily.  I wonder how many of you are like me.  I have to work with dumbed down American workers  with the technology I provide.  Most of these people hold degress from well known universities. 

Our education system has totally failed the youth of America.  The young people I have to work with are totally amazed that some old bird like me knows such much.

Sadly, our young people get nothing from their embecile educators in a completely broken system.  We need tools to make complicated things simple for the current competency levels of people, and that's a fact. 

Click to expand...

_
*E X A C T L Y   AS STATED ABOVE. *Somebody help us, Please. We need a Baler type solution to Excel today! We are not programmers. We are "end users" who can get our applications defined and operational in a spreadsheet, but want it converted into a standalone program which can be protected and sold to other end users.


----------



## Kurt

Hello Dab21,

I TOTALLY AGREE EXACTLY AS STATED ABOVE AGAIN.  This younger generation isn't help us or themselves.  Our educations system sucks from the liberal garbage it is being fed.  This last election proved it!

Try this compiler.  I have seen it used when I have purchased spreadsheets beore.

HTH

DoneEx, Home of Excel Compiler

It still amazes me how many people find this old post.

That is why I love Mr. Excel so much!

KUDOS Mr Bill Jelen et al!


----------



## bwyarger

shg said:


> Code:
> __
> 
> 
> ? DriveSerialNumber("C")
> 
> returns the serial number of the C drive.
> 
> 
> Code:
> __
> 
> 
> Function DriveSerialNumber(sDriveSpec As String) As Long
> ' Returns the serial number of the specified drive
> ' sDriveSpec argument can be
> '   o   a drive letter with optional colon and path separator ("C", "C:", "C:\")
> '   o   a network share specification ("[URL="file://\\computer2\share1"]\\computer2\share1[/URL]")
> ' Returns 0 if not found
> 
> On Error Resume Next
> DriveSerialNumber = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject").GetDrive(sDriveSpec).SerialNumber
> End Function
> 
> 
> You can encrypt that number and see if it matches, for example, a named constant in the workbook.



I can get the function to work, and know what to do with the results, but a friend said that he can change the drive serial number so that he can have two computers with the same drive serial number, but suggested that I should use the MAC address of the network card that can't be changed.  How would you revise the above function to have it call up the MAC address instead of the drive serial number?


----------



## Brucie

Is LockXLS still considered not fit for purpose?

Also - and perhaps this is threadjacking, but other users wanting to secure their Excel "apps" they are developing must have similar requirements, Do any of these programs allow you to easily send out updated code to a user so that the functionality of the VBA changes, but the spreadsheet data and formulas remain the same?


----------



## bwyarger

Brucie said:


> Is LockXLS still considered not fit for purpose?
> 
> Also - and perhaps this is threadjacking, but other users wanting to secure their Excel "apps" they are developing must have similar requirements, Do any of these programs allow you to easily send out updated code to a user so that the functionality of the VBA changes, but the spreadsheet data and formulas remain the same?



I can't speak for others, but in my case we have the ability to save and subseqently open data files separately that read in the information, so there is no need to worry about that issue.  Of course, the user would need to save their data and not just assume it will populate the updated template.  My use is also somewhat unique in that it is just a step in designing road signs, so once the user has their sign, they probably don't need to keep the excel data for an extended period.


----------



## bs0d

I've been looking into this, and have found these options:


		Code:
__


 donnex
lockxls
calc4web

With Excel 2013, you have the apps functionality (which are basically embedded webpages). However, they have the ability to interact with the workbook. So if you wanted to convert or develop your work as Excel based "application", maybe this could be a 3-pronged approach:

• Interface (front-end) - Excel 2013+ APP for charts, or even form elements and so on.
• Code (back-end) - Compile in C# or C++ as a .DLL via Visual Studio? 
• optional - donnex or lockxls for modern licensing features, encryption keys, trials, splash screen and so on?

I would imagine this would make it difficult to rip-off your product. The core of the VBA is gone, and even the front end items cannot directly be re-created. Plus, you add-on the typical commercial product features making the file executable, and so on.'

I'm just thinking out loud and have not done any of this. Just research and talking points / ideas. I'd appreciate any feedback that anyone could confirm or refute doing this. Or experience using the above mentioned programs.


----------



## bwyarger

Thank you for your comments and suggestions.  The project has taken a back seat to more immediatley paying work.  I have been working 12 hours day at my day job as a civil engineer for the last year or so.

The bigger priacy issue isn't so much the VBA code in the spreadsheet as the fonts I created to go with the program.  A customer may only need one copy of the program, but will need fonts for every CAD station that would use the resulting drawing.  My concern is that customers will buy one copy of the program and fonts, and then install the fonts on 5 - 10 computers.  So far no one has provided a reasonable way to secur the fonts without making it overly cumbersome on the user.  It appears that Adobe and other font creators use the honor system knowing that many people aren't honest, but hoping to make it up in volume.  To move on with the project I probably will need a complete rewrite to move it out of Excel, but I will have to learn a new language first.  The project started as an in-house program and I used what I knew at the time.  From there it just continued to grow and evolve.

Thanks again,
Brad


----------



## dyonisos

Yeah, I know, old thread. I thought I'd just report that I'm able to run lotus 123 R23 and Baler (for Dos)  in "DosBox", and they seem to work fine. Windows 7 64. Now I need to dig out my old manuals and re-learn how to user that old version of Baler again, specifically Balerdrw, Customiz, etc.  This should be fun.    Still can't get Visual Baler to run in Windows 7 64 Home.


----------



## domineaux

I'm looking for an excel spreadsheet compiler software.  I had one called  Baler XE that worked magic with Lotus spreadsheets for DOS. It compiled  spreadsheets into small run executable programs. All the formulas and the spreadsheet were concealed within the code.  This made the code tamperproof as well.

I do consulting work and spreadsheets are fine for techie types, but I constantly have clients that want to input and report data with a very simple page... but the spreadsheet might be 10 or 12 pages.  The large number of pages, linking and routing users through them is a difficult learning process for users.

Also, sad to say, after several years of not working with a particular customers spreadsheets I am at a memory loss.  I can't for the life of me figure out what I've done in many cases. 

Looking around I did find an Excel to Java thing, which would be fine for use on a webpage.  I'm thinking of a standalone executable type program I can build, put on a CD and send to them.  This way they could pop in the CD and run the program... very simple.

I found a program that compiles Excel, but the user would be required to have excel.  Excel is so inexpensive now that shouldn't be a problem, but the user still has to learn Excel and I'm thinking if it requires Excel it's basically just a better protection mechanism for the spreadsheet.

Further there appears to be a program call Excel translator, but the site has no pricing of the product.  That is a big indicator I can't afford it.  LOL

I'm a consultant to small mom & pop type businesses and there is no way I can justify a pricey, sophisticated software. 

Anyway, I couldn't think of a better place to inquire... so I sure hope some of you can give me some pointers, links or something.  I've done the day so far googling, and my results have not been good.

Thanks


----------



## mrprobit

Sorry to necro this thread, but been following it for quite a few years now, as have others.

Any thoughts on this product ?

xlCompiler - Compile Spreadsheet to Application

claims to compile to .exe and support VBA.

I've run some simple spreadsheets, seems to do what it says on the tin on simple sheets. Although it did fail to recognise some simple functions, (poisson and gammaln), not a biggee as these are fairly easy to recreate either on the sheet or on the code.

Anyone have any experience with this software ?


----------



## Roger B

^^ I've just tried it on a spreadsheet with loads of control buttons and macros and it failed miserably.

Some buttons didn't respond and text in some cells didn't show up.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rtbcomp/albums/72157667013431733


----------



## CharliCao

any comments on the lockXLS on its copy protection? I haven't used it before but am interested in it.


----------



## bs0d

Here are two additional options. While they're not compilers, they will protect your VBA: 

• Unviewable+ 
Unviewable+ VBA for Excel PowerPoint Word AutoCAD Visio - Spreadsheet1 | Excel in your office!
• Secure++
Secure++ VBA Compiler for Microsoft Office Excel - Spreadsheet1 | Excel in your office!

Multiple layers of protection strengthen security. So you can prevent your code from being viewed (unviewable), and obfuscate (secure++) in the unlikely? event the protection is broken.

Other free alternative options for obfuscation include:

• Invisible Basic: Invisible Basic
• CrunchCode (no longer supported): CrunchCode â€“ the obfuscator for VBA macros


----------



## craigpritchardweb

I, too, am looking for an effective spreadsheet compiler in order to protect VBA code of apps that may well become commercial products. They are heavy on macros and database connections, so need to survive the compilation process.

I tried xlCompiler, which as suggested before, was a long way short of requirements. However, it ran without needing to open Excel, which is something that would be desirable to remove that dependency. LockXLS also seems to have problems with database connections and queries but otherwise seems to be an improvement on xlCompiler, although it does require that the user have Excel. The likes of Unviewable+ and Secure++ don't seem to fulfill all of the requirements I have of a spreadsheet compiler.

DoneEx has a trojan lurking within its files, so that's obviously a non-starter and strongly recommend nobody use it. Luckily I have sufficient anti-virus measures to ensure it was picked up before it infecting anything of my system.

Is there ANY spreadsheet compiler out there that can do everything I intend?


----------



## NdNoviceHlp

This might be helpful... https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/456284-how-create-exe-file-vba.html?highlight=resource
To get the MAC address U need to loop through the ports until U find it. HTH. Dave


----------



## craigpritchardweb

Thanks for your reply Nd. Is there another way of getting the Resource Editor add-in for Excel without downloading Visual Studio? As I don't think downloading/buying VS is really an option on this system unless its the Community version and it somehow has that?

PS: I use Excel 2016 on this system.


----------



## craigpritchardweb

Can I get an answer on my previous question please? Cheers.


----------



## NdNoviceHlp

I have no idea re. "another way of getting the Resource Editor add-in for Excel without downloading Visual Studio". I just know my copy of VB6 was "free".  Not sure that this approach would help U anyways. U still need office installed. U can use VB6 to install and operated the XL wb. From VB6, U can insert sensitive formulas etc. into the wb on open and then remove them before saving the wb. U can also place your sensitive macros within the VB6 code to effect changes on the wb. U can also operate the wb with userform only access so as to prevent users accessing the wb during operation. The utility of this approach depends upon what U want to do. The wb file may or may not remain in the file directory depends on whether U need to store data within the wb. Anyways, there's some interesting stuff at the link below. Have a nice day. Dave 

http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/showthread.php?10592-Solved-How-to-create-a-DLL-via-VBA-editor


----------



## lnagel

And a resurrection one more time for this thread - Has anyone found THE product that works as anticipated for an Excel Compiler?  Thanks in advance


----------



## domineaux

I'm looking for an excel spreadsheet compiler software.  I had one called  Baler XE that worked magic with Lotus spreadsheets for DOS. It compiled  spreadsheets into small run executable programs. All the formulas and the spreadsheet were concealed within the code.  This made the code tamperproof as well.

I do consulting work and spreadsheets are fine for techie types, but I constantly have clients that want to input and report data with a very simple page... but the spreadsheet might be 10 or 12 pages.  The large number of pages, linking and routing users through them is a difficult learning process for users.

Also, sad to say, after several years of not working with a particular customers spreadsheets I am at a memory loss.  I can't for the life of me figure out what I've done in many cases. 

Looking around I did find an Excel to Java thing, which would be fine for use on a webpage.  I'm thinking of a standalone executable type program I can build, put on a CD and send to them.  This way they could pop in the CD and run the program... very simple.

I found a program that compiles Excel, but the user would be required to have excel.  Excel is so inexpensive now that shouldn't be a problem, but the user still has to learn Excel and I'm thinking if it requires Excel it's basically just a better protection mechanism for the spreadsheet.

Further there appears to be a program call Excel translator, but the site has no pricing of the product.  That is a big indicator I can't afford it.  LOL

I'm a consultant to small mom & pop type businesses and there is no way I can justify a pricey, sophisticated software. 

Anyway, I couldn't think of a better place to inquire... so I sure hope some of you can give me some pointers, links or something.  I've done the day so far googling, and my results have not been good.

Thanks


----------



## SpreadsheetTools

I've found this post too late but would like to reply, as author of xlCompiler – software that was discussed above.

xlCompiler is an application that converts Excel file into EXE file, that is completely standalone from Microsoft Excel. Probably, this is what you mean under Excel Compiler.

If someone has a question regarding to xlCompiler, I will be happy to respond in this topic.


----------

